# Seymour Duncan "Slug": 48K of heaviness



## Zado (Mar 6, 2014)

Reviewed by Keith
_
Put together a quick video to let you guys hear this new pickup Duncan is potentially releasing called the "Slug". It's an insanely high output dual-rail ceramic pickup. It reads 48k DC resistance (lmfao). This is by far the hottest pickup I've ever tried. Would be a great choice for slow, doomy, stoner, fuzztone type of players. It's fat and gnarly. _

This may sound interesting for some of you I guess


----------



## Asrial (Mar 6, 2014)

Just to give people an idea how ludicrous 48k resistance is:
BKP Warpig bridge is "only" at 21.5k.
And as far as I can see, it's passive.
Yeah.


----------



## Black Mamba (Mar 6, 2014)

48k?!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 6, 2014)

And I thought that Lace's Dually T-Plus humbucker, rated at 30.5k, was batshit crazy. I guess it must be two single coil rated at 24k in serie or something like that. Would love to hear it IRL


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 6, 2014)

How are the cleans?

Kidding.

Very strange pickup, I don't know if it will sell very well. The sound reminds me of when I for get to adjust my interface input from -6 for passives to -12 for actives.


----------



## Zado (Mar 6, 2014)

I guess SD will make some other demos to see if there might be a possible interest/hype towards that monster.But I guess that some fanatics of super distorted tones might be interested


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 6, 2014)

That sounds pretty cool. Interesting to see such a high output pickup, it would certainly be cool to try, though I would image its way over the top.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 6, 2014)

It actually doesn't sound bad, however... it sounds kind of just like a heavily distorted Custom or Distortion would. At some point it just becomes so over the top that the output level really stops mattering all that much and you can't tell the difference any more.

Interestingly they managed to keep it from losing high frequencies which has historically been an issue with batshit crazy designs like these.


----------



## Petie (Mar 6, 2014)

I tried a prototype of this bad boy in January and I was blown away by how percussive and punchy it was. Great 'pop' to the notes.

Wonder what it's like in the neck position. Hehehe.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 7, 2014)

and here i was all dead set on D-activators

i've seen plenty of pickups come and go since i ditched the warpig in favor the the D-acts, but now my interest is now piqued, looking forward to seeing what this pickup has to offer


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Mar 7, 2014)

Guys.

Resistance=/=output.

It can indicate output, and in this case it appears to be a hot pickup, but 48k is not a number that means output.


----------



## Colossal Incantation (Mar 7, 2014)

The Slug was simply conceived for fans of the heavily distorted tones from bands like Electric Wizard, High on Fire, Sleep, Cathedral, Boris, sunn o))) etc. We wanted to give players the same amount of over the top saturation without needing a wall of dimed amps. However, the pickup remains amazingly articulate with plenty of highs and can be played clean, rolled back, and it can still be used with an OD pedal while holding itself together. It's entirely unlike anything we've every designed. It's Slug. Don't question it.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 7, 2014)

Colossal Incantation said:


> The Slug was simply conceived for fans of the heavily distorted tones from bands like Electric Wizard, High on Fire, Sleep, Cathedral, Boris, sunn o))) etc. We wanted to give players the same amount of over the top saturation without needing a wall of dimed amps. However, the pickup remains amazingly articulate with plenty of highs and can be played clean, rolled back, and it can still be used with an OD pedal while holding itself together. It's entirely unlike anything we've every designed. It's Slug. Don't question it.



Great. Thanks. Now I want one


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 7, 2014)

Colossal Incantation said:


> The Slug was simply conceived for fans of the heavily distorted tones from bands like Electric Wizard, High on Fire, Sleep, Cathedral, Boris, sunn o))) etc. We wanted to give players the same amount of over the top saturation without needing a wall of dimed amps. However, the pickup remains amazingly articulate with plenty of highs and can be played clean, rolled back, and it can still be used with an OD pedal while holding itself together. It's entirely unlike anything we've every designed. It's Slug. Don't question it.



Will there be 7 and 8 string versions if put in production?


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Mar 7, 2014)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Guys.
> 
> Resistance=/=output.
> 
> It can indicate output, and in this case it appears to be a hot pickup, but 48k is not a number that means output.



THANK YOU. I literally opened this thread to post this.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 7, 2014)

BusinessMan said:


> Will there be 7 and 8 string versions if put in production?



Can't believe it took 14 posts for this question to pop up


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 8, 2014)

Colossal Incantation said:


> It's Slug. Don't question it.



All you really needed to say.

Also I fixed your avatar


----------



## Zado (Mar 8, 2014)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Guys.
> 
> Resistance=/=output.
> 
> It can indicate output, and in this case it appears to be a hot pickup, but 48k is not a number that means output.



I was gonna post the same after I opened the thread,I had sort of "I know someone will come in and say "DCRes. is not output" sensation but ended up passing

Anyway,yeah,it indeed is not a _measure_ of a pickup output,but it's not fortuity that 90% of pickups with high DC resistence are indeed high output ones.Also,48k is a level unreached til now AFAIK,so it's very relevant for the topic anyway,imho


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 9, 2014)

Colossal Incantation said:


> The Slug was simply conceived for fans of the heavily distorted tones from bands like Electric Wizard, High on Fire, Sleep, Cathedral, Boris, sunn o))) etc. We wanted to give players the same amount of over the top saturation without needing a wall of dimed amps. However, the pickup remains amazingly articulate with plenty of highs and can be played clean, rolled back, and it can still be used with an OD pedal while holding itself together. It's entirely unlike anything we've every designed. It's Slug. Don't question it.



Downsize on amps? No, this won't do that. Kick an OD off your signal chain? ...maybe. Big maybe. Depends on what kind of OD you're using, how much tone shaping you're doing, etc, and I'd wager the end result is ultimately less versatile than an OD/fuzz/what have you and whatever pickup they were using before.

It's an interesting idea from an engineering standpoint, but I don't know that the target market would put a lot of money down on it  I wouldn't. Gain's trivially easy to come by these days in all manner of forms, high output pickups aren't really on my wishlist. Most of those guys, if they do swap pickups, are chasing after pickups somewhere between PAF and "vintage hot" specs (if using 'buckers), then stacking pedals if they need more gain/a specific sound. Maybe there's another market that'd have substantial interest in these though.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 9, 2014)

I need one of these to get into a beat up, generic chinese made Les Paul so I can play the dooms on it. Being dead serious too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 9, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> Downsize on amps? No, this won't do that. Kick an OD off your signal chain? ...maybe. Big maybe. Depends on what kind of OD you're using, how much tone shaping you're doing, etc, and I'd wager the end result is ultimately less versatile than an OD/fuzz/what have you and whatever pickup they were using before.
> 
> It's an interesting idea from an engineering standpoint, but I don't know that the target market would put a lot of money down on it  I wouldn't. Gain's trivially easy to come by these days in all manner of forms, high output pickups aren't really on my wishlist. Most of those guys, if they do swap pickups, are chasing after pickups somewhere between PAF and "vintage hot" specs (if using 'buckers), then stacking pedals if they need more gain/a specific sound. Maybe there's another market that'd have substantial interest in these though.



That's all nice and dandy and all, but...



Colossal Incantation said:


> It's Slug. Don't question it.


----------



## 7stg (Mar 9, 2014)

Must have 7 and 8 string versions. For the Black Winter model as well.





mnemonic said:


> All you really needed to say.
> 
> Also I fixed your avatar



 YES!!!


----------



## Svava (Mar 9, 2014)

48K!?


----------



## Antiproduct (Mar 9, 2014)

I actually like this pickup but I don't know if it is any worth for other genre than those who likes to sound crispy


----------



## Svava (Mar 9, 2014)

Frostod said:


> I actually like this pickup but I don't know if it is any worth for other genre than those who likes to sound crispy



I would be interested in seeing an 8 string version of this played through a really clean amp like a mark V channel 1 or even a bass amp.

I think it would sound cool for thumbing/slapping stuff.


----------



## mongey (Mar 9, 2014)

but does it djent ? jk

wow thats some saturation . not for me but I'd be cutious to try one for lols


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Obsidian Soul (Mar 10, 2014)

I loved the tone in the video...


----------



## Sofos (May 7, 2014)

Sofos said:


> I need one of these to get into a beat up, generic chinese made Les Paul so I can play the dooms on it. Being dead serious too.



I'm sorry to necrobump (please forgive me mods!) but I have some news.

I asked SD yesterday about this pickup, and they said they will be adding it to the custom shop for 130-160$ soon. Gonna have to pick one up because...

I finally got a cheap, beat up, generic chinese made Les Paul to play the dooms on, tuned to A standard! Gonna be amazing!


----------



## p4vl (May 7, 2014)

Anyone else worried that in 10-15 years, we'll all be using something like that?

With 9 Volts.


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 7, 2014)

p4vl said:


> Anyone else worried that in 10-15 years, we'll all be using something like that?
> 
> With 9 Volts.



Are we all using EMGs today? And why would we be worried, if a new technology overpass the old one, there's nothing wrong in using it. 

I doubt that it'll sell well given its alien output, but I would really like to give it a try


----------



## Obsidian Soul (May 7, 2014)

Sofos said:


> I'm sorry to necrobump (please forgive me mods!) but I have some news.
> 
> I asked SD yesterday about this pickup, and they said they will be adding it to the custom shop for 130-160$ soon. Gonna have to pick one up because...
> 
> I finally got a cheap, beat up, generic chinese made Les Paul to play the dooms on, tuned to A standard! Gonna be amazing!


Keep me updated for when they're available on custom shop.I would like a 7 string version.Unlike a lot of the players here,I'm more into the Doom and Death metal genres than Djent...


----------



## J7string (May 7, 2014)

HOLD THE PHONE....

Is that a KM-6?


----------



## Trainwreck1446 (May 7, 2014)

Sounds so good. But I think a lot of it is the amp setting.


----------



## Zado (May 7, 2014)

J7string said:


> HOLD THE PHONE....
> 
> Is that a KM-6?



A KM-6 is already planned mate


----------



## Sofos (May 7, 2014)

Obsidian Soul said:


> Keep me updated for when they're available on custom shop.I would like a 7 string version.Unlike a lot of the players here,I'm more into the Doom and Death metal genres than Djent...



I thought I was the only one. I prefer slow, groovy rhythms over fast super progressive wankery, honestly.


----------



## rectifryer (May 7, 2014)

That thing has to have the frequency response of a wah.

It's probably pretty easy to record.


----------



## SpaceDock (May 7, 2014)

So...does this mean Ill be able to get a KM-6 with a Slug soon? That would be sick!


----------



## crg123 (May 7, 2014)

Nice! Now I can finally learn that pesky 3rd chord in Jerselum by Sleep.... lmao


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 7, 2014)

Sofos said:


> I thought I was the only one. I prefer slow, groovy rhythms over fast super progressive wankery, honestly.



There's a decent number of us here that are into doom, post-metal, etc


----------



## Sofos (May 7, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> There's a decent number of us here that are into doom, post-metal, etc



Speaking of which, you gonna be at Pilgrim and Age of Taurus at the Earl on June 18th?


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 7, 2014)

Probably not, all the cigarette smoke in the air there is hell on my lungs. Been there once and don't really have any desire to return.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 8, 2014)

The next logical step in downbeat deathcore music - drop Eb with SD Slugs.


----------



## crg123 (May 8, 2014)

^ LOL


----------



## narad (May 8, 2014)

Sofos said:


> I'm sorry to necrobump (please forgive me mods!) but I have some news.
> 
> I asked SD yesterday about this pickup, and they said they will be adding it to the custom shop for 130-160$ soon. Gonna have to pick one up because...
> 
> I finally got a cheap, beat up, generic chinese made Les Paul to play the dooms on, tuned to A standard! Gonna be amazing!



Nice! Yes, this pickup makes me want to buy a black Les Paul Custom!


----------



## ncfiala (May 8, 2014)

Sofos said:


> I'm sorry to necrobump (please forgive me mods!) but I have some news.
> 
> I asked SD yesterday about this pickup, and they said they will be adding it to the custom shop for 130-160$ soon. Gonna have to pick one up because...
> 
> I finally got a cheap, beat up, generic chinese made Les Paul to play the dooms on, tuned to A standard! Gonna be amazing!


 
Do you know if these are only gonna be custom shop or will they eventually add them to the line up?


----------



## Sofos (May 8, 2014)

ncfiala said:


> Do you know if these are only gonna be custom shop or will they eventually add them to the line up?



My guess is custom shop. They have a rather niche market and they wouldn't sell well at all if they were mass produced, except in maybe Seattle, Portland and Atlanta where doom/sludge/etc are most popular.


----------



## Les (Jun 10, 2014)

EDIT: Nevermind its HEEEREEE!!!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 10, 2014)

Never thought I would want to change the pickups in my LPC. Now it seems likely...


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 11, 2014)

Output in Milivolts is a more accurate representation of output level.

Resistance is like a big pipeline verses a garden hose.
You can send the same amount of water through both, but it'll get through the pipeline faster because of less resistance. It'll get through the garden hose too, but it'll take longer, unless you increase the pressure, which will then increase the resistance even more.

There are so many other variables that go into the description of a pickup that in order to be accurate, need to be communicated in their relative context.

Dimarzio found the easiest way to simplify this by just referring to the Milivolts output, and it seems to have worked well for many years. Look at their spec sheets. They have pickups with varied representations for all kinds of pickups, and you'll find here and there some pickups boasting vintage output that have higher resistance values, and some higher output pickups that boast lower resistance values.

Gotta take everything into context.


----------



## Colossal Incantation (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey guys! Unreal SLUG video coming from Ola next week.
Saw a sneak peak of Slug going through his Satan head this morning. His most crushing tone yet! But also shows how versatile this pickup can be with some clean parts. Funny costume change to boot! For you more traditional Marshall/Orange/Sunn fans, I'm working on getting you guys a really classic stoner doomy demo a la Windhand /Cough as well.


----------



## Les (Jun 12, 2014)

Colossal Incantation said:


> Hey guys! Unreal SLUG video coming from Ola next week.
> Saw a sneak peak of Slug going through his Satan head this morning. His most crushing tone yet! But also shows how versatile this pickup can be with some clean parts. Funny costume change to boot! For you more traditional Marshall/Orange/Sunn fans, I'm working on getting you guys a really classic stoner doomy demo a la Windhand /Cough as well.



I could kiss you right now...


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 12, 2014)

Make sure you get someone to play dopesmoker reeealllyy ....in loud.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 16, 2014)

SLUG + Satan


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 16, 2014)

The only clips I've heard so far are from excellent producers, I think I'm letting that color my opinion too much, haha. Starting to kind of want one though.


----------



## sylcfh (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm pretty tired of gear demos with post production and backing tracks. It's a pickup, I don't give a cock about drums.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 17, 2014)

I actually really love the tone in Keith's demo, but in Olas it sounds like it lacks definition and is far too compressed...


----------



## TuffyKohler (Jun 17, 2014)

I ordered one on June 10th, when they were available to buy, but after just calling to check on my order status, I was told they are out of stock and building more...mine should ship in a few weeks. 

So, either there should be a bunch of guys getting these soon, or everyone is waiting...


----------



## Colossal Incantation (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi! Custom Shop lead time is typically 4 to 6 weeks.
We build the Slug one at a time as they are ordered. 
Thanks for ordering one!


----------



## mongey (Jun 17, 2014)

sylcfh said:


> I'm pretty tired of gear demos with post production and backing tracks. It's a pickup, I don't give a cock about drums.


 

agree. I dont mind the full mix verison but at least give a sample of the un-touched tone. no eq, no double tracking and no damn bass


----------



## TuffyKohler (Jun 17, 2014)

Colossal Incantation said:


> Hi! Custom Shop lead time is typically 4 to 6 weeks.
> We build the Slug one at a time as they are ordered.
> Thanks for ordering one!



Cool! No worries, I just wanted know let guys know the lead times. It does say 4-6 weeks on the site.


----------



## sylcfh (Jul 26, 2014)

Just ordered one. Only shipping option was some shitty UPS thing for $13+.


----------



## crg123 (Sep 29, 2014)

Does anyone know what song Ola's playing in his Slug/Satan Demo. It doesn't sound like his normal stuff so I'm curious. Both the Keith and the Ola videos have made me sort of want to try this out haha. Not sure if I'll make the jump though


----------



## misingonestring (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm waiting for "that guy" to demo this pickup by playing blues and some indie stuff. Just to be ironic.


----------



## rampant (Jul 29, 2016)

Sofos said:


> I thought I was the only one. I prefer slow, groovy rhythms over fast super progressive wankery, honestly.



Plenty of us here. We just don't get the attention cause "CHUG CHUG CHUGGY CHUG CHUG" doesn't look as acrobatic or cool. 

It just sounds better


----------



## luislais (Aug 2, 2016)

Two years since this pickup come out for sale, but in southern Europe it's difficult to find, I want to try one! I love this tone!!!


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 24, 2020)

Necro bump. Anyone actually try this pickup? I feel like it probably works better for tight/fast/percussive playing than the two, very doom oriented, demo videos show but, want some feedback from someone who's tried it. Perfectly happy with my black winters but, if I could go more "extreme" without getting muddy that would be dope.


----------

